# Which vehicles provide economical fuel running costs



## Spikeyman

Now that fuel is running at around £1.30 per litre and due to rise in April by another 3 or 4p, which Motor homes are considered to give the best MPG?

I am sure I have read on these forums, (can't find it now after a search), that some motor homes return over 40 mpg.

Would appreciate contributions from owners who can advise which vehicle to look at for the best MPG. :?


----------



## 747

Renault Kangooroo will do better than 40 mpg.

Only about the samer size as a *** packet though.

What is your minimum size van?


----------



## Mrplodd

Lighter, smaller, more aerodynamic vehicles (such as PVC) will give better MPG but a lot depends on driving style as well.

I work with a couple of guys who have identical lease cars, one uses 50% MORE fuel than the other and was constantly moaning there was something wrong with his car!!

I short trip out with him soon explained why :lol: :lol: talk about a heavy foot (on ALL the pedals) He asked my advice about where he was going wrong, I provided it and his reply was " Thats B*ll*cks dont tell ME how to drive, I've been doing it for over 30 years!" 

(he is still using a large amount of fuel!!)


----------



## Spikeyman

I drive with a light right foot, always have done, get 50mpg from VW Passatt GT CC, get around 23 mpg from a Fiat coachbuilt 160 BHP model with 6 speed box and cruise. I guess that is good but just interested to see if we should trade in for another model, only 3 of us but have a 7 berth at the moment 2010 model.


----------



## greenasthegrass

I have a light foot too - have a Dethleffs on 3.9tonnes Renault Master - its 120bhp but has enough umph for what we need (3 of us and 2 dogs). Get on average 30 mpg. Excelled and got 31 mpg tootling round France last year though.

Greenie


----------



## Spikeyman

greenasthegrass said:


> I have a light foot too - have a Dethleffs on 3.9tonnes Renault Master - its 120bhp but has enough umph for what we need (3 of us and 2 dogs). Get on average 30 mpg. Excelled and got 31 mpg tootling round France last year though.
> 
> Greenie


Well your avatar certainly shows a light right foot Greenie  I want to keep under the magic 3500kgs to avoid the licensing nightmares, I currently have a Class 1 but as we all get older and DVLA change things to get more money from us, I am sure stating under 3500kgs would be wise. Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Ahem.

40 mpg even with the aircon and auto gearbox.    

SD


----------



## Spikeyman

SpeedyDux said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 40 mpg even with the aircon and auto gearbox.
> 
> SD


Well done must be one of the best, you are driving at the speeed limits are you ha-ha Want to share the vehicle and spec with us SpeedyDux?


----------



## pippin

Ford Transit 2.2litre 130ps gives us 34mpg - not bad for 3.5T.

No overhang at the front of ours which reduces the brick-effect.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Spikeyman,

Mine's a 2002 Westfalia California Event conversion on a VW T4 with 2.5 tdi engine and auto gearbox. Fully loaded with 2 of us on a 2,500 mile trip to the Italian Lakes via Austria / Brenner Pass then back via Mont Blanc tunnel / Annecy it did just over 40 mpg average, including a lot of motorway driving at a steady 70 mph / 130 kph. 

Manual gearbox Westys can get up to 43 mpg without difficulty.

OK, it's not a coachbuilt and we use full facility sites, but for a 2,800 Kg GVW campervan it's fast and frugal. 


SD


----------



## CliveMott

Push bike and kiddy trailer.

Seriously I know it hurts but just do the maths on motorhoming. Look at what you spend of the van, its depreciation,TAX Insurance, servicing, tyres etc then work out what percentage of the total costs of motorhoming are fuel increases. It doesn,t help the sharp intake of breath when you fill up at the pumps but it does put things in perspective.

C.


----------



## Rosbotham

Agree with Clive. 6000 miles/yr, motorhome worth say £40k.

Fuel is £1800 based on 20mpg / £1.30/litre

Depreciation is prob approx £3500-4000/yr.

Don't like the jaw-dropping moment of paying to tank up the van, but the cost of fuel going up from £1.20-->£1.30 has only hiked that by approx £140/yr or a tenner a month.

If you're in the market to change van anyway mpg may be worth looking at, but otherwise to change motorhome almost always means taking a hit which will take an awfully long time to recover for the sake of the odd few more mpg.

Paul


----------



## Spikeyman

I do kind of agree with what Clivemott and Rosbotham say but I just hate giving all that tax to the government every time I fill up. We do France quite a lot and fuel there is so much cheaper especially when we don't worry about the exchange rate as we have a Euro account.

It hurts that I pay tax on what I earn, then 20% tax again on what I buy plus fuel duty that also attracts 20% vat, plus the road tax.

I don't know really how much I have from each pound I earn that is actually not taxed in some way. Any boffins out there care to work that one out.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

We get about 30ish from our 2.8 Fiat....this year we were intending to go round the top of Scotland  shame, we now are only going to Europe where fuel is so much cheaper. :evil:

Keith


----------



## Spacerunner

blackbirdbiker said:


> We get about 30ish from our 2.8 Fiat....this year we were intending to go round the top of Scotland  shame, we now are only going to Europe where fuel is so much cheaper. :evil:
> 
> Keith


Ditto, we too, had planned a re-run of our highland and island tour of three years ago. Due to the high cost of fuel in this country we will be taking a second trip _a la continent_ instead.

Scotland's loss, France's gain! :lol:


----------



## alhod

Spikeyman said:


> I do kind of agree with what Clivemott and Rosbotham say but I just hate giving all that tax to the government every time I fill up. We do France quite a lot and fuel there is so much cheaper especially when we don't worry about the exchange rate as we have a Euro account.
> 
> It hurts that I pay tax on what I earn, then 20% tax again on what I buy plus fuel duty that also attracts 20% vat, plus the road tax.
> 
> I don't know really how much I have from each pound I earn that is actually not taxed in some way. Any boffins out there care to work that one out.


If you're driving a lot in France that surely only reduces further any possible advantage from lower fuel consumption if you change your van  
Make sure you always come back with a full tank!

When I worked in Sweden with income tax rates for high earners at 90%+, my well paid boss was very philosophical about it - he regarded himself as working for the government and being paid 10% tax free on everything he made for them 

Alan


----------



## sweetie

Spacerunner said:


> blackbirdbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get about 30ish from our 2.8 Fiat....this year we were intending to go round the top of Scotland  shame, we now are only going to Europe where fuel is so much cheaper. :evil:
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, we too, had planned a re-run of our highland and island tour of three years ago. Due to the high cost of fuel in this country we will be taking a second trip _a la continent_ instead.
> 
> Scotland's loss, France's gain! :lol:
Click to expand...

Fuel prices in France are going up as much as ours by the looks of it just looked on www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr and looks like mainly between 1.26-1.42 euro ltr  unless you can get free ferry scotland might be cheaper.

Steve


----------



## Addie

We regally got 30MPG from our 2.3 (130) Ci Carioca 694 - a lowline 7m coachbuilt. 

Adria Twin 2.3 (120) Panel Van Conversion seems to do 27 at best unloaded


----------



## teemyob

*did*



SpeedyDux said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 40 mpg even with the aircon and auto gearbox.
> 
> SD


I had a 2004 T5 that did 30-35mpg with ease.

VW had to replace it after 6 months due to dire problems. Second one was worse than the first one. It failed to do more than 25mpg and in winter around 22mpg. 174PS Diesel.

Case of luck I think sometimes.

I would not go near a T5 again.

TM


----------



## UncleNorm

According to the MHF Garage Report, I'm averaging 28.05mpg over 17,400 miles. That is helped greatly by being able to achieve 32mpg whilst in France, where driving is slower, more relaxed, and fuel IS cheaper. :wink:  

Roll on June... we're on our way, rejoicing... 8)


----------



## tonyt

I'm not sure how to spell this but, nah nah na nah nah.

My rig would not suit many but it suits me just fine.


----------



## bulawayolass

I have a Cheyenne 696g autotrail 2.3JTD 130multijet
I was getting a depressing 22 to 23/mpg at a steady 50-55 l was told that 56 is the most economical speed so did that.

"Was" because last night l discovered how the the trip meter works, l wondered how you use it but hadn't bothered (not had it long so still learning) 
It has a mpg part and l have found my guess of mpg above was correct however at about 40-43 l now get depending on roads 40-50mpg I figure l don't need to rush and if l get double distance dropping 10mph most of my travel is late night anyhow. It has opened out my being able to use CB and stopped me worrying a lot over fuel cost.


----------



## Davethepenguin

*MPG*

New 140ch Transit 2.2 with low profile Chausson 7.25m. giving 27mpg with aircon on. I'm amazed as it should improve I'm told.

Andy


----------



## andrewball1000

Renault Master based Knaus running near max 3500kg. 2.5ltr 150 bhp. Never less than 28mpg all over France on back roads, & up & down mountains in 3 & 4th gear. It has 6. Very impressed with the engine and driveability.


----------



## teemyob

*MPG*



Mrplodd said:


> Lighter, smaller, more aerodynamic vehicles (such as PVC) will give better MPG but a lot depends on driving style as well.
> 
> I work with a couple of guys who have identical lease cars, one uses 50% MORE fuel than the other and was constantly moaning there was something wrong with his car!!
> 
> I short trip out with him soon explained why :lol: :lol: talk about a heavy foot (on ALL the pedals) He asked my advice about where he was going wrong, I provided it and his reply was " Thats B*ll*cks dont tell ME how to drive, I've been doing it for over 30 years!"
> 
> (he is still using a large amount of fuel!!)


I ran two almost Identical VW T5'S

One managed 30mpg all day everyday. Even managed 42 on a run.

The other struggled to do 25 and never went past 22 in winter.

Both VW's had Eberspacher Diesel heaters. The first one I paid £1200 for and the other was factory fit as standard.

Basically, if you specify a heater on the type of Transporter I had. All VW do is fit a timer and charge you £1200 for the privilege. On standard factory fit, there is no timer and the bluddy ecberspacher is always firing up, even in Spring and Summer, with no manual override.

To look at, you could not tell them apart. I also suspect on the second, more thirsty one. The first half tank of fuel supplied when new had petrol put in by the VW dealer instead of Diesel.

----------------------------------------------------------

As for fuel efficient Motorhomes. Can only think of the Fiat Fiorino / Citroen Nemo / Peugeot Blipper.

TM


----------



## barryd

Swift Kontiki 6 berth. Lucky if I get much over 20mpg but I dont hang around. 

Yesterday at the gym somebody told me that the diesel in France is "dirtier" than the UK (emitions) so you should get better MPG. Is this true or is he talking rubbish?

As long as it doesn't go stupid Im not that bothered really. When you think about it if you go on a long trip which perhaps a year ago cost perhaps £1000 per month it will now cost maybe £1100 per month. Not much in the great scheme of things. You can park your motorhome overnight for free pretty much anywhere in Europe. There is still no cheaper way to see the world.

BD


----------



## howellsroad

Renault Master based, 2.5l, low profile, Lunar Telstar. At 3.5 ton pulling the two of us we regularly get 32-33mpg. Not done East Anglia yet where, if I made a real pain of myself, I'm fairly sure I could top 35 mpg. But I tell you what, these high prices are one of the best ways to get people to improve their driving. Unless of course you are one of those **!!**??!!'g Bankers!


----------



## sallytrafic

Ford Transit based LP Chausson near max 3500Kg. 2.3m wide 2.7m high 5.7m long.

To keep average mpg above 30 motorway I have to keep speed not too much above 60mph (real ie GPS rather than speedo).

On a quiet run on the motorway with a following wind I kept it above 40mpg for an hour or so. 

My webasto diesel heater doesn't seem to eat into fuel too badly. Its stated consumption is between 0.2 to 0.5 liter/ hour. 

So if I had driven for 4 hours at an average speed of 50mph I would have covered 200 miles and (assuming 30mpg) used about 30liters of fuel. if I then used the heater for 4 hours I reckon that at most (we don't like it too hot) I would use a litre or so of fuel. So for the day overall it would drop to about 29mpg.

My garage fuel consumption currently 30.8 mpg is consistent with this useage.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Sallytrafic, it's all down to speed.

Our old Fiat 2.8 pulling almost 4 ton of Hobby only gets 23/24 when pushed but taken easy and go with the flow and 30+ is possible.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Ours is a fiat 2.8 manual and I haven’t a clue what it does to the gallon but I do try to drive economically. 
Has anyone seen the latest Gov., advice on driving economically? One was don’t coast out of gear as you use more fuel that way.
Gary :wink:


----------



## raynipper

Hi Gary.
For many years the Americans have used a form of 'overrun' on their automatics to conserve fuel. There is almost no braking felt by the engine when lifting off the 'gas'.

Of course no one gives any thought that half the vehicles on their roads are hulking great SUVs with the aerodynamics of a brick. But they are all complaining about the cost of fuel at £2.00 a US gallon.

Ray.


----------



## Oscarmax

2008 Autotrail Cheynne 660 SE (4005 kg), just under 6,000 miles we never go over 60 mph 28 mpg, if we tow the Toyota Aygo on a A frame this drops down to 22/23 mpg.


----------



## alicksuwd

ive an Elddis 155, low line, 7.2m, BoxerIII, 100 HP, 3500kg with 3000miles on the clock and having just been away in the Dales driving like miss Daisy i've only managed 25mpg.

Bear in mind that with an Elldis 120 with a luton on the top with the older Boxer 2.0 (10,000 on the clock) I managed 27mpg on a trip to and around the Alps last year (up over thge Grossgocker pass 2500m high)

I was expecting the 155 to be better on fuel for two reasons:

1. It has no Luton so should be better through the air

2. It has a newer more advanced newer engine

i'm wondering about how long it takes an engine to losen up? any ideas?


----------



## dodger148

IME the 5 pot VWs stand head and shoulders over the rest as far as economy is concerned


----------



## rosalan

Regarding not putting your vehicle out of gear on hills. apart from the obvious lack of braking and possible dangers, according to Mr Clarkson on 'Top Gear' when leaving it in gear ('over-run') going down a hill, you use no fuel at all! I do not know if this is a fact, but looking at the fuel readout when just re-set, it certainly appears that little if any fuel is being used. Whereas on tick-over it seems to use more fuel, as it does on restarting your engine after coasting (always assuming the steering lock has not put you into a field). 
Alan


----------



## Jezport

We got 34 mpg out of our 3.5ton overcab Chausson on a 2.0ltr transit, But we changed to a 2.8jtd big 4.5ton Tag and now get 19mpg.

Heres a trick to save 50% on your fuel. 

Choose a destination 50% nearer to travel to :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Mine does this mine does that, have you noticed they are all different even folk driving the same model and engine size, finding one that sips fuel and will take you across France on one fill is like finding the "Holy Grail"..

Everybody drives different all the time even on different times within a journey.

I tend to put fuel in and get were I am wanting to go in the van or car, if I found I could not afford to fuel up I would first dump the van and if I found I couldn't afford to put fuel in the car I have stayed too long on this planet and I should be thinking about checking out.


----------



## Hydrocell

*MPG*

Hi everyone 
I have a Autotrail Apache 643L at present and as anyone will tell you with the big lump hanging over the cab it's as aerodynamic as a block of flats, however I did manage to get 34.1mpg on one of my last long trips last September to Italy and back.
This is only possible providing you drive smoothly in sixth gear with the cruse control on at 62mph for as long as possible.
There are a couple of other thing you need to consider Tyre pressers, keep your air filter clean new if it needs one this will make a big difference next of course is how much kit you carry I fine the best way of sorting this out is to empty my van completely on to the drive put to one side anything we have not used in the last year or two and trust me you will be surprised how much you don't use.
Next only carry enough water to get you to your next stop bearing in mind that for every litre of water this adds one kilo in weight so empty your toilet and waste tank before the next leg of your trip. 
You'll be surprised how many people run-around with ¾ tank of fresh water and ½ tank of waste and the potty ½ full.
I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## cabby

Our low profile Fleurette 7.3m 3.5t fully laden cruising at 58/62mph over the 480 mile trip this week returned us 24mpg.we travel with 2x13k gas bottles, 150lts fresh water, 2 of us.this is the 3ltr Fiat manual 6 box.half the journey was done on motorway using cruise control.

cabby


----------



## welloiled

My Chausson Flash 03 at 3000Kg with ford 140hp gives me 26mpg at motorway speeds.


----------



## teemyob

*IME*



dodger148 said:


> IME the 5 pot VWs stand head and shoulders over the rest as far as economy is concerned


Dodger,

My VW's were both the 5 pot.

They are okay if you get a good one.

My Brother is on his third and had no end of trouble with them as I did. Don't know why he bothers. My mate had three and then had enough and went to Mercedes Vito.

Never say never as tehy say. But it would take a lot for me to ever buy another VW. But, we run two Audis, they both have VW Engines.

I know VW had to go down the Common rail route with their Crafter (Mercedes Built) Vans. Have they started to do the same with cars?. I read in a magazine a quote from a tester "VW's new common rail engines are light years ahead of the old Pumpe Duse"

TM


----------



## NeilandDebs

*fuel economy*

Hello

After 55000 kms my Burstner Elegance 821 5ton van get 23mpg!

Neil


----------



## bulawayolass

After about 270miles this weekend at between 40-45mph on cruse control most of the time apart from things like roundabouts and about 60mls country roads rest dual carriageway and m/way my average gauge section shows 33.6mpg. While driving l used the mpg gauge that shows instant readings so you know how you are doing at that point and found coming home was using a lot more fuel it was more uphill than going.


----------



## Sprinta

I wish i knew what my fuel consumption truly is likely to be on a run, as when we bought it at the end of last year I didn't really take any interest in it over the 1000 miles we did for our first and only long trip.

Since then we have only had a couple of opportunities to get out for a day trip up onto Dartmoor and I'm guessing it was doing low twenties.

I've now had it remapped to 160bhp by Superchips and it feels far more lively through the gears and pulls top gear more easily.

So roll on summer when we can get away for 2 weeks up to the west of Scotland and I'll keep a proper log. It's all downhill back from up there so we can coast back, can't we? :lol:


----------



## Weareoff

Scary prices for fuel are unlikely to get much better, even if the next budget gives the transport industry some help by deferring or reducing fuel tax. Crude oil prices will likely continue to go up if oil producing countries continue to become more unstable. (Roll on electric vehicles that work!)
But at present MH's have limited choices. Either pay up or sell up.

So, we could change for a more economic engine type, and use a lighter right foot on the "gas". Otherwise........ keep the MH on your drive or sell up.

Look on the bright side.......as another post said," the extra fuel cost is still a relatively small proportion of the total cost of owning a MH" ...... also imagine how haulage contractors are feeling! We use fuel for leisure purposes. They need fuel to keep in business.

Life could be worse!


----------

